# Tune Basses



## Dwellingers (Jun 29, 2007)

HI.

Has anybody some good or bad experince with Tune Basses - Particulary Tune Bass Maniac 5 string?


----------



## angus (Jul 18, 2007)

I had a handmade one-off custom Tune a few years ago that I would KILL to get back, but it's nothing like the Maniacs. Are you talking a new or old one? The older ones were really quite nice, but I have no idea about what they are making these days.

Their custom basses, even the new ones, are still killer though.


----------



## F1Filter (Jul 18, 2007)

There's actually two companies now calling themselves "TUNE". One is based in Japan: TUNE Guitar Maniac, and a Korean-based one: TUNE Guitar Technology

The MIJ ones are amazing instruments. But unfortunately they're only available in Japan due to a settlement with the Korean-based company. Who now holds the worldwide rights to the TUNE name. I've tried out the MIK basses and they're good instruments in their own right, but they aren't anywhere as good as their Japan made counterparts.

I've wondered if Ikebe is allowed to export TUNE basses. Because they have some georgeous basses posted for sale on their site. I'd love to get my hands on a neck-thru TWX-6


----------



## Kevan (Jul 18, 2007)

I have a TUNE fretless 4-string. 
I don't play bass much, but it's given me no problems over the last few years.


----------



## Dwellingers (Jul 19, 2007)

Acturally ive bought the bastard - an old Tune Bass Maniac. The condition is mint, active pickups plus a killer look! Wery playable indeed,... but expensive too


----------

